# Off Color!



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

I've noticed everyone mentioning that they have this color or that color, but no one says they have a barbados blue goat....my dealer only had two sent to them, and i got the 6 sp. you just don't see this color blue on the road too much. Was the goat produced less in this color or what? I actually wanted the cosmos purple metallic, but the wife wanted the blue......i guess i'm whipped! hehe


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> I've noticed everyone mentioning that they have this color or that color, but no one says they have a barbados blue goat....my dealer only had two sent to them, and i got the 6 sp. you just don't see this color blue on the road too much. Was the goat produced less in this color or what? I actually wanted the cosmos purple metallic, but the wife wanted the blue......i guess i'm whipped! hehe


Nah there are not to many of those around all i have to say is thank Gos your wife made the rite choice the purple....wow there is a reason y they discontinued it....they cant sell it.....that color just cant make it on the GTO!!! Just my opinion


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I just bought my GTO, and the dealer had about 7 of them on the lot. 
2 Barbados Blue
2 Black (well 1 now)
1 Red
1 Yellow
1 Silver
2 Purple


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The guy who sold me my GTO says that the stealership would not accept any Barbados Blue GTOs as he says that they are really hard to sell...it looks, well, kinda _girly_.


----------



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm a girl with a Barbados Blue goat. I love the color.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Lorrie Ann said:


> I'm a girl with a Barbados Blue goat. I love the color.


Point proved.... I guess  


---Larry


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

My wife likes the Barbados Blue. Her last car was a color simular to it. But it's only a girls car when it has an automatic. (I'm just wondering how many guys with a Barbados Blue, automatics are going to chalange me now?) However given the color selection, it would most likely be my third choice.


----------



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

Mine is automatic. Everybody seems to like it. I get a lot of comments mostly from guys. A lot of people look at it out on the road. Seems like a lot of people don't know what it is until you tell them about it.


----------



## Guido (Oct 5, 2004)

I've always been a red kinda guy myself. I have a 93 Taurus SHO, red as well. It must have been fate when the Torrid Red GTO showed up at the dealership, and it was the only one the got in. I really can't say whether or not I like the Blue because I haven't seen one in person. Until then, I will pass no judgement.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey...wait a minute....why does an automatic HAVE to be for a girl?? I have a 6m, black/black, and I wouldn't have it any other way! LOL


----------



## 350GTO (Oct 28, 2004)

I have been to 4 pontiac dealerships and have yet to see a barbados blue gto. I have seen every other color but that one. I decided on getting the torrid red myself.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I went with the automatic to avoid the ever increasing traffic jams in Indy. The dealer where I bought the car, had 3 choices in the A4. Silver, Yellow, and Barbados Blue.

Yes while the Barbadol Blue was a nice color, I did think it was too girly for me. Matter of fact, it was sold to a woman looking at the same time as me.

The yellow was just a little too yellow for me. With apologies to Groucho and others on here, I just don't like yellow on cars. Heck, I don't like yellow on much of anything.

So that left silver. Not my first choice by any means. But, it looks good with the rims, easy to keep clean, and doesn't stand out like red, yellow, etc.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

*Cheap mods*

Cheap and easy mods can be found at WWW.LS1.COM
There is a throttle body coolant bypass = $3 to $5
CAGS elimination = $5 to $20 depending on your preferred method
K&N air filter = $35 to $50 check ebay or Murrays Auto Parts

These are the only ones I know of.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> I
> 
> The yellow was just a little too yellow for me. With apologies to Groucho and others on here, I just don't like yellow on cars. Heck, I don't like yellow on much of anything.


Well, I for one am _floored_ by the unmitigated gall, nay, the _balls_ of some in this forum!!!! Not liking The finest color ever applied to self-propelled vehicle, the mighty, gorgeous, and ever popular Yellow Jacket? What the hell is _wrong_ with you? Are you some kind of a Commernist Prevert? 

  

Ahem. 

I never thought I'd like yellow either....until I saw it. Then I knew that I must have it. It does attract attention (a point both good and bad), and is definitely harder to keep clean than my silver Bimmer was, but _I_ like it.

And that's all that should matter. You, the owner, is the only one responsible for that car payment. You are the only one who needs to like the color.

Even if it _is_ Barabados Blue.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*Color issue*

Well alllllllrighty then... Time for me to weigh in on this color "issue" I guess. I went, I drove,and I chose the (GASP!) Barbados Blue GTO. Looked at the other colors and made my choice. Love everything about the car - the speed, the torque, the handling. No regrets whatsoever. The car pretty much speaks for itself. (and the color's not bad either.  ) It's kind of a shame that there aren't more 04 GTO's out there. I've only seen 2 others on the road around here and I've had the car since August.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*Color part 2*

Guess maybe it just comes down to personal taste, perhaps?? Geeeesh. What a dumb thing to be quibbling over anyway. Can't we just all "feel the love" (he says with tongue firmly planted in cheek) and enjoy our GTO's for what they are? After all I think a yellow or a red or even a Barbados Blue of the same make and model is going to pretty much drive the same anyway maybe?? Enough said??


----------



## IlovemyGTO (Nov 4, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> I've noticed everyone mentioning that they have this color or that color, but no one says they have a barbados blue goat....my dealer only had two sent to them, and i got the 6 sp. you just don't see this color blue on the road too much. Was the goat produced less in this color or what? I actually wanted the cosmos purple metallic, but the wife wanted the blue......i guess i'm whipped! hehe


I have a purple gto, I love it. the barbados blue was my second choice, I am very happy with my decision, I especially like the purple leather and suede interior.


----------



## IlovemyGTO (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey, I am also a GTO drivin' girl. Men seem very surprised when I walk up to my car, I've actually had people ask me if it is mine. 


Lorrie Ann said:


> I'm a girl with a Barbados Blue goat. I love the color.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the Cosmos Purple. Granted I have a Phantom Black with Red interior, but the purple is kinda cool (thoughI wouldn't have it...my favorite color scheme in the world is black and red - I'm a psycho)


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

And it's great to know that you drive a standard  :cool


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

I am with Groucho. I stick out like a sore thumb anyway, whats a little more gonna hurt?! I am test driving a yellow one on Friday to see if I like it enough to order an 05. I'm sure I will, and I hope the dealer doesn't mind that there will be 1000 miles less tread on the tires when I bring it back!


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I just like to see the GTO back on the road - no matter what color it is. 

I for one like this "muscle car" competition brewing between GM, Ford and Daimler Chrysler. All this talk of the LS1 vs the Hemi, and the new vs the retro look is good for the industry. Hopefully this can bring some excitement back to the US Auto manufacturers.

Now if only the quality and reliability can keep up. I for one think GM has always produced very good engines and trannys. But, their design efforts and many of their sub-components quality has been lacking.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> I just like to see the GTO back on the road - no matter what color it is.
> 
> I for one like this "muscle car" competition brewing between GM, Ford and Daimler Chrysler. All this talk of the LS1 vs the Hemi, and the new vs the retro look is good for the industry. Hopefully this can bring some excitement back to the US Auto manufacturers.
> 
> Now if only the quality and reliability can keep up. I for one think GM has always produced very good engines and trannys. But, their design efforts and many of their sub-components quality has been lacking.


I agree 110%!!! :agree 

Econoboxes, min-vans, SUV's etc, all have their place, but it is SO good to have some nice RWD's coming out again!!!

---Larry


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

Larry...I gotta agree with you totally when it comes to all the SUV's and mini vans that are out there. Especially that Infiniti with the huge tires that reminds me of the Batmobile. Sure see a lot of them out there though. Not like the GTO. If more people knew what the new Goat was about they would be flying off the showroom floor. There's nothing quite like a RWD with torque and speed to spare . And that exhaust growl...SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!! There's nothing else out there that sounds as good... I'm lovin' my new Goat. Never dreamed they would ever come back, let alone that I would ever own one. I took a long hard look at the Infiniti G35 Sport Coupe before deciding on the 04 GTO. Best decision I ever made!


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

t took me about a week to convince the wife that we *needed* this new car after I heard about it (IN JULY  ) I got it the first week of Aug, and you STILL can't wipe the smile off my face when I'm driving it.

---Larry


----------



## okaykelly (Nov 5, 2004)

*I agree*



Lorrie Ann said:


> Mine is automatic. Everybody seems to like it. I get a lot of comments mostly from guys. A lot of people look at it out on the road. Seems like a lot of people don't know what it is until you tell them about it.


I had a guy almost run off the side of the road. He was looking at my 04 black gto not me!!! Haha Love my Goat Have to be easy on her this winter IL winters can be cruel.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

OkayKelly - where abouts in IL are you? I'm around Bartlett/Elgin.
Chicagoland GTO club is coming up - 3rd Sat of the month, it'd be good to start seeing 04's there.

You see, as each meeting gets going, they have a report of how many GTOs are in the parking lot. The classic guys will all be putting there cars away for the winter now, so I'm looking forward to *asking* "Hey! How many GTOs are in the parking lot?" starting with this meeting - knowing that it'll only be 04's there.

:cheers 

---Larry


----------



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

catchmeifucan

_I went with the automatic to avoid the ever increasing traffic jams in Indy. The dealer where I bought the car, had 3 choices in the A4. Silver, Yellow, and Barbados Blue.

Yes while the Barbadol Blue was a nice color, I did think it was too girly for me. Matter of fact, it was sold to a woman looking at the same time as me._

Where did you buy yours? Maybe that was me!


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

Lorrie Ann said:


> catchmeifucan
> 
> _I went with the automatic to avoid the ever increasing traffic jams in Indy. The dealer where I bought the car, had 3 choices in the A4. Silver, Yellow, and Barbados Blue.
> 
> ...


I purchased my Silver A4 at Reeves Pontiac in early September. That sure would be ironic if that was you. If memory is correct, you were driving a Camaro or Firebird. I thought we may have to put the boxing gloves on and fight for that silver A4. But, Joe, the sales guy notified me that the Barbados Blue one was tugging at your heart.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

ya know everybody can say that the barbados is girly, but ya know what....at least it doesn't scream "Hey pull me over and give me a ticket" no one notices a car that blends in with the crowd


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> ya know everybody can say that the barbados is girly, but ya know what....at least it doesn't scream "Hey pull me over and give me a ticket" no one notices a car that blends in with the crowd


Hey lambergoat... :agree totally! and besides that I would think a Blue Goat is going to drive pretty much the same as a red one, or a yellow one or....I think you get my point. It's basically a matter of personal taste anyway!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2004)

IlovemyGTO said:


> I have a purple gto, I love it. the barbados blue was my second choice, I am very happy with my decision, I especially like the purple leather and suede interior.


I agree. I've had three purple cars including the GTO but I've never had or known of a purple interior before. I think it's very unique.

Chuck


----------



## mike_21_ohio2004 (Nov 8, 2004)

ur a female with good taste i like that. any female that buys a goat is a smart woman in my book


----------



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

_I purchased my Silver A4 at Reeves Pontiac in early September. That sure would be ironic if that was you. If memory is correct, you were driving a Camaro or Firebird. I thought we may have to put the boxing gloves on and fight for that silver A4. But, Joe, the sales guy notified me that the Barbados Blue one was tugging at your heart.
- catchmeifucan_

I got mine at Hare Pontiac on the west side, formerly Don Sisk, on Saturday, September 4. I formerly had a 2000 brown Grand Am.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I got pulled over last week...I was passing some idiot ricer on the highway. The doink was messing with me and rocketed past him in the slow lane. Since I was carrying the extra smash (~85-90mph) anyway I decided to pass some moron in an Escalade being tailgated by a white Grand Marquis....crap!

That was an unmarked sheriff's cruiser. He popped me, and I pulled over at a turnoff.

He walks up slowly to the GTO, taking it in with his gaze. "Hey, why didn't you just get a _yellow_ one?"

He didn't let me slide, but only wrote me up for 75 in a 65.


----------



## terry1122 (Nov 10, 2004)

*blue is alright, but now great*

the only color i think looks great on a goat is the yellow jacket, the brightness just bring the entire car out. The black is ok, but 5 out 10 cars on the street are black and silver just doesn't do the job for the gto. hey, just personal opinions, everyone have differernt thoughts. haha


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*My Blue GTO*



terry1122 said:


> the only color i think looks great on a goat is the yellow jacket, the brightness just bring the entire car out. The black is ok, but 5 out 10 cars on the street are black and silver just doesn't do the job for the gto. hey, just personal opinions, everyone have differernt thoughts. haha


I had a yellow Mazda before I bought the Goat. I was a little sick of the color and I have always wanted to buy a new blue car as blue is my favorite color anyway. Guess I made the right choice because I have gotten a lot of compliments on my good lookin' car.


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

*Any GTO club in Jersey?*

Any club in Jersey?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

qonoximiento said:


> Any club in Jersey?


Check www.gtoaa.org click the local chapters on the left hand side.

---Larry


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

woo hoo - there's a GTO club right here in the capital district! Thanks for the link Larry!!!!!


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*GTO club*

Anybody know of a GTO club in the Tampa Bay area??


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Last time I checked.....*

The last time I checked, blue was for boys, and pink and purple were for girls, or maybe if you want to be, "The artist formerly known as Prince.".... Why is it that it is PC for girls to like any color they want and not boys in the first place??? Personally, I like the way that my Barbados Blue Metal Flake changes colors in different light. It's much darker when it's not reflecting the light. It rains alot here in Oregon, and most of the time it's overcast, so my car is a deep, rich blue. When the sun comes out, it changes to a light greenish-blue. It looks like a whole different paint color. I have always liked metal flake paint for this very reason. It doesn't bother me a bit that no more cars this color will be rolling off the assembly line. It will just be that much more rare. When you get sick of seeing the other colors, I will still be happy with mine.
My pics are in the forum, but pending approval, when you can see them you can see what I mean. The two pics were taken one after the other, same day, same parking spot, only the angle I took the pics at was different.

Maximental


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

*barbados blue*

i like the barbados blue for a number of res. 1 is it is the rarest color in either a4 or m6 m6 being the rarest your just not going to see them on the road


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

OK BB may be a color that more females would choose. But anyway you slice it, this isn't a girly car. Our BB GTO is my wifes 90% of the time but I never feel like I am driving a girly car. Oh yea and it's an A4. We went that way because we have the Vettes both in stick.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

*bb*

only 271 barbados blue m6 gto's


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

:agree


GNX231 said:


> i like the barbados blue for a number of res. 1 is it is the rarest color in either a4 or m6 m6 being the rarest your just not going to see them on the road


 :agree


----------

